# Lol think I am crazy?



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Worked on christmas cards today..lol actually. Just finished up some that I had started before the holidays
I did six of these today


----------



## bigKate (Jan 27, 2013)

So cute! You'll be ready for this year


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

Really well done- I love the bow as part of Santa's face! Great idea


----------



## Callie's Mom (Nov 20, 2011)

Beautiful! I hope your recipient keeps this forever!


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

It's a lovely card!


----------



## DeniseCM (Aug 30, 2012)

How unique! This is stunning. What a fabulous idea for 'basically bits and pieces' You are so talented and generous in sharing your wonderful ideas. :thumbup:


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

very cute,and if you're crazy,so am I..I make Christmas ornaments all year round..


----------



## CTSDSS5 (Jan 22, 2013)

Very cute!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

maureenb said:


> very cute,and if you're crazy,so am I..I make Christmas ornaments all year round..


Lol I think we are smart that way..less stress


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

That's really cute!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

P.S. to answer your question.,, yes!

:lol:


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

DHobbit said:


> P.S. to answer your question.,, yes!
> 
> :lol:


Lol gee thanks!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

He is a dandy!


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Too cute! May seem like crazy to some, but you'll have the last laugh when everyone is scrambling to get Christmas things done and you'll be all finished!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

redquilter said:


> Too cute! May seem like crazy to some, but you'll have the last laugh when everyone is scrambling to get Christmas things done and you'll be all finished!


LOL somehow I always have more to do at the end but nice to get some things done and out of the way...time to make more valentines day cards and easter


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Love this Santa card.


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

Cute card.


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

do these send in the mail?


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

#1Patsy said:


> do these send in the mail?


oh yes not as 3 d as they appear..fits into a regular envelope with one stamp


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

soo cute....i like....


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

How adorable :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Love the santa


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

not at all crazy, Sue. I plan to make some Xmas cards from time to time through out the year. I only make birthday, get well, and Christmas cards. The other holidays are ones that I have never celebrated with cards and don't want to start now. Do you plan to send the card that you showed today? I received a couple of cards in the mail that had embellishments and were in a decorative , bubble lined envelope to preserve the decorations. But to make and send many of those would cost a small fortune. There were 2 cards in one envelope and the postage was $1.19.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

dotcarp2000 said:


> not at all crazy, Sue. I plan to make some Xmas cards from time to time through out the year. I only make birthday, get well, and Christmas cards. The other holidays are ones that I have never celebrated with cards and don't want to start now. Do you plan to send the card that you showed today? I received a couple of cards in the mail that had embellishments and were in a decorative , bubble lined envelope to preserve the decorations. But to make and send many of those would cost a small fortune. There were 2 cards in one envelope and the postage was $1.19.


I am stgarting to make more and more for all occassions ..
I send ONE card like this last yr and it was only one regular stamp and no problem at all with a regular envelope but yes some you have to pay a little more for.. but this was fine.
I pay like $1.32 for the box pop up cards or less..some only $.98 for postage and they dont require special envelopes etc..just depends on how you embellish of course..I normally dont like a lot of "stuff" on my cards


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Cute cute card! Join the crowd of crazies.


----------



## Brawny (Feb 2, 2014)

Oh how cute is this. You do great work and no you are not crazy.


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

I love this, it is so cute.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Brawny said:


> Oh how cute is this. You do great work and no you are not crazy.


lol thanks...


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Pretty, but how do you keep the Santa's hat from getting smashed down in the envelope?


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

kittykatzmom said:


> Pretty, but how do you keep the Santa's hat from getting smashed down in the envelope?


it is creased and really doenst seem to stay real flat...


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Now... that's very creative.


----------



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

Beautiful! Getting a head start is less stress!!!


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

great idea,could also use this design in gift wrapping in place of ribbon


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

Those are so cute!! You have such great ideas!! &#128077;


----------



## Honey Meadows (Nov 8, 2014)

Before I retired, I use to take the first week of October off and do all my Christmas stuff--shopping, wrapping, cards, meal planning... Then by Christmas time I was "free" to go to concerts, parties, church events etc & not feel rushed. Really enjoyed the holidays more.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Honey Meadows said:


> Before I retired, I use to take the first week of October off and do all my Christmas stuff--shopping, wrapping, cards, meal planning... Then by Christmas time I was "free" to go to concerts, parties, church events etc & not feel rushed. Really enjoyed the holidays more.


Very smart!!


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Fabulous!!!


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Fabulous!!!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Really cute. I like it a lot. Glad you're back. I've been missing your posts. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

blawler said:


> Really cute. I like it a lot. Glad you're back. I've been missing your posts. Aloha... Bev


Awww thanks Bev.... Slowing down a little..haven't been selling many lately so not making as many cards..hope it picks up again...


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

So adorable! You are one smart cookie, and talented also! Very well done!


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

so cute.


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

Very pretty! You do beautiful work.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh these are terrific! Christmas, you have got to be kidding.


----------



## Jerseyfarmor (Apr 10, 2012)

Very cute card


----------

